# Is dried grape vine safe?



## PepnFluff (Jun 2, 2008)

I'm trying to make some new toys for the buns and was wondering is dried grape vines safe?


----------



## maisy126 (Jun 2, 2008)

I'm pretty sure it is, (like 99%) but I don't know if un-peeled is.


----------



## Haley (Jun 2, 2008)

Yup, grapevine is used in a lot of natural rabbit toys! 

http://www.lagomorphs.com/fungames.pdf


----------



## Spring (Jun 2, 2008)

Good idea!  I'm in need of toys.. I think I might try drying out some of the new growth.. any ideas on how to dry them out?

Just to make sure, the fresh vines and leaves are safe too I think?


----------



## PepnFluff (Jun 3, 2008)

What about pear to? Um i'm gona make the toys, i'm weaving them into rings, then hang them in the garage to dry hopefully theyll be ready in a few months. But i'm not sure if theres a process were you can speed up the drying of wood....


----------



## Marietta (Jun 3, 2008)

Yes, the grapevine is safe, fresh and dried twigs and leaves included. Actually, they're not only safe, but tasty too, mine goes crazy over fresh leaves. You can also dry the grape vine in the over, I think you put them in for about 1.5 hr. in arnd. 120 degrees, if I'm not mistaken. Somebody who has actually dried twigs in the oven (I haven't) could please advise?

Marietta


----------



## Luv-bunniz (Jun 3, 2008)

*Marietta wrote: *


> Yes, the grapevine is safe, fresh and dried twigs and leaves included. Actually, they're not only safe, but tasty too, mine goes crazy over fresh leaves. You can also dry the grape vine in the over, I think you put them in for about 1.5 hr. in arnd. 120 degrees, if I'm not mistaken. Somebody who has actually dried twigs in the oven (I haven't) could please advise?
> 
> Marietta


Yup, thats right, the drying time really depends on each individual vine though, so if its deffo dried before then you can take it out, I baked pine cones at the same time aswell


----------



## maisy126 (Jun 3, 2008)

*Marietta wrote: *


> ...You can also dry the grape vine in the over, I think you put them in for about 1.5 hr. in arnd. 120 degrees, if I'm not mistaken. Somebody who has actually dried twigs in the oven (I haven't) could please advise?
> 
> Marietta


Just wondering, could you do the same with grasses?


----------



## Luv-bunniz (Jun 4, 2008)

maisy126 wrote:


> *Marietta wrote: *
> 
> 
> > ...You can also dry the grape vine in the over, I think you put them in for about 1.5 hr. in arnd. 120 degrees, if I'm not mistaken. Somebody who has actually dried twigs in the oven (I haven't) could please advise?
> ...



Yeah you can, but its easier to leave them in a dry place to dry naturally


----------



## maisy126 (Jun 4, 2008)

*Luv-bunniz wrote: *


> maisy126 wrote:
> 
> 
> > *Marietta wrote: *
> ...


Awsome, thanks Batty will have a new toy:biggrin2:


----------



## Whiterabbitrage (Jan 4, 2018)

Bump!! 
Has anyone done this recently? I'm going to try.


----------

